# How can I find out what's going on with leaf pick-up?



## debodun (Nov 27, 2015)

Residents in my village can leave their fall leaves at curbside and the village is supposed to pick them up. Last year mine was done before Veteran's Day (Nov 11). Now it's Nov 27th and the are still down there blowing all over the place. I've stopped at the village garage twice, but each time, no one was there. I know a person the village board and I asked her - twice. First time she said that the leaf vacuum was broken, the second time she said the DPW was short-handed. Then I went to the village clerk - three times. She first time she said that the DPW boss was sick, the second time she said the crew was on vacation, and the third time she said the crew would be there the following day. It's been 3 days since she said that and the leaves are still there. What should I do next?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll have to think about it.  Its too serious a problem to merely blurt out an answer.


----------



## 911 (Nov 27, 2015)

Does your community have a website? If so, there may be a "Contact Us" button on it that you can either send them an e-mail or maybe there is a special number on there to call. I am guessing that you cannot burn in your community? If you can, burn them in small piles. Are there too many to bag? Does anyone else have any out for collection? If so, maybe they will help find someone willing to load up their truck and haul them to the community's site where they dispose of them. 

I'm hoping they pick mine up before the end of next week. That's when collections cease.


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2015)

The contact phone number on the community Website says "for emergencies only" and no email address is given. No burning either. I see piles here and there, so apparently the community DPW hasn't been to a lot of places.


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2015)

We elected a new mayor a year ago. The previous mayor was in office for 26 years. After the new mayor took office, half the village board and DPW quit. The new mayor was recently injured in a fall from a ladder and will be laid up a while. I wonder if that has anything to do with sluggish service?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2015)

Deboden, by me we just bag up our leaves and put them out with the trash, or place them in our compost piles.


----------

